# Green Hornet anyone?



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That's pretty cool man I like it a lot!


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Wow, that brings back memories... My very first Neon was that color...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Let me guess, you also have H4 main bulbs in those headlights instead of the junk H13's like we are stuck with in the US. 

That looks nice. Just don't let the Aussie Johnny Law catch you with them on while driving!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Let me guess, you also have H4 main bulbs in those headlights instead of the junk H13's like we are stuck with in the US.
> 
> That looks nice. Just don't let the Aussie Johnny Law catch you with them on while driving!


H4 are the OE globes in the Holden Cruze, but +90 or +100 globes are available and legal.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

not my cup of tea, also not legal here in UK


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your kidding me , a Swan in Tucson AZ.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

While driving they are on but barely noticeable. Only a slight hint of green shows otherwise it looks normal with headlights on. I have HID headlights which replaced the factory H4 globes. It is also against the law to drive with fog lights on over here, unless you are driving in.........welll you guessed it.......FOG! DOH! I found out the other day the running lights under the chassis of your car are not illegal as long as you cannot see the actual light globes from anywhere outside the car! GO figure? We also have some strange road laws here where cars are concerned.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> Oops, I initially thought you were meaning one of these (wink,wink)!


WOW, what a beautiful car. They don't make cars like this anymore.


----------

